# Katie goes Best of Breed for the first time



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Congratulations!  Will be looking forward to seeing that great picture!


----------



## Niraya (Jun 30, 2011)

Congratulations! A great win for sure!


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Congrats!!!


----------



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

VERY NICE to meet you today. Sorry if I seemed a little distracted. I was trying to make sure my protege got to his ring....

Congrats!!!!


----------

